
Show HN: Turn asterisk-indented text lines into mind maps - lucasepe
https://github.com/lucasepe/crumbs
======
indentit
Nice, I have been looking for an easier way to make mind maps that is also
easy to diff and edit without special software, thanks for this!

~~~
lucasepe
Thank you!

------
gala8y
What are the possible use cases here? You just want to have a look at non-
editable mind-map version of your notes?

~~~
lucasepe
I needed a quick and easy way (text lines) to condense information during the
many and super boring meetings. Whene I need to edit the map, I change the
text and regenerate the image. Not all "mindmap" recipients have the software
to view maps, but everyone can see a PNG image. And above all...I had a lot of
fun writing the software :-)

~~~
gala8y
Thanks for your reply. I wouldn't think of other recipients as a factor. Then
this tool must be really helpful for you. Cheers!

